# PS get together in Schaumburg IL



## Neige

So who is going down to Schaumburg IL for the SIMA symposium? Lets see if we can organize a get together for Friday night June 24 2011. I am open to suggestions to where we could all meet.
There will be 4 of us from my company going.


----------



## Camden

As of right now, I plan to be there. Hopefully we can get the same crew together that was in Louisville. That was a lot of fun and I'm sure it would be the same in Schaumburg.


----------



## toby4492

I am planning on being there as well. Would be a blast to get together and see some old familiar faces again. :waving:


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

I live in schaumburg so I am game for a few beers


----------



## WilliamOak

I'd probably be down, the 24th is my Bday


----------



## IMAGE

I plan on being there, count me in


----------



## Neige

PabstBlueRibbon;1282770 said:


> I live in schaumburg so I am game for a few beers


Hey Pabsts maybe you could suggest a great place where we could all meet. Dinner and drinks sounds good.


----------



## swtiih

Lots of places in the Schaumburg area and surrounding towns. Maybe since you guys are from out of state you might want to have some Chicago style pizza.
There is a place called Gino's East in Rolling Meadows that could accomadate a crowd.


----------



## WilliamOak

Chicago style pizza and Chicago style hot dogs
Gin's east or Lou malnatis


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Neige;1282841 said:


> Hey Pabsts maybe you could suggest a great place where we could all meet. Dinner and drinks sounds good.


right up the street is a place called Fin Mcgools good food and beers. you have woodfield mall a stone throws away. Ginos is small these days


----------



## 1olddogtwo

If I'm in town, I' be hanging around


----------



## dfd9

Hmmm sure would like to meet the man behind video camera in person.

I just might be able to swing it.


----------



## cjwoz

Let me know when and were. I'm on the north side of Chicago!


----------



## twinbrothers

could go to Palatine lots of resturants and bars open till 4 am


----------



## KMBertog

twinbrothers;1283516 said:


> could go to Palatine lots of resturants and bars open till 4 am


I live in Palatine so


----------



## AJ 502

I will have to find the post.
I thought it was set up at a ranch (Someones House). Something about a pool, bar, strippers etc...
I will find the post.
Alot of wishing and suggestions were going on awhile back.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey how about D&B and we all can hang out on the BLUE CARPET WITH BEERS :laughing::laughing: bUT IN ALL SERIOUSNESS COUNT ME IN ON THE SIMA IN SCHAUMBURG


----------



## metallihockey88

DIRISHMAN;1283711 said:


> Hey how about D&B and we all can hang out on the BLUE CARPET WITH BEERS :laughing::laughing: bUT IN ALL SERIOUSNESS COUNT ME IN ON THE SIMA IN SCHAUMBURG


haha was just gonna throw that one out there. theres plenty of bigger places to go out in that area im sure something could be set up at. lots of restaurants and bigger bars. probably need to get an idea of a head count before you guys start thinkin of a place


----------



## DIRISHMAN

How about THE TILTED KILT OR HOOTERS?????:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## metallihockey88

There's a hooters in woodfield and the closest tilted kilt is probably in algonquin which isn't too far. Right off 90


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

That's elgin out there


----------



## Camden

DIRISHMAN;1284008 said:


> How about THE TILTED KILT OR HOOTERS?????:bluebounc:bluebounc


I'm all for Tilted Kilt...I went to the one in Orlando and I really enjoyed the scenery Thumbs Up


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

The schaumburg hooters lets just say there is no A-Team. The talent pool is mega low there


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Im in so we are going to have a party now.


----------



## KMBertog

WilliamOak;1282780 said:


> I'd probably be down, the 24th is my Bday


Colin, we'll have to celebrate... my bday is the 25th


----------



## KMBertog

DIRISHMAN;1284008 said:


> How about THE TILTED KILT OR HOOTERS?????:bluebounc:bluebounc


The Schaumburg Hooters is really small... Very tiny bar area and the um... ahem..... "talent" isn't that great to look at.

Tilted Kilt in Elgin, however.... me likey Thumbs Up


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

just throwing this out there, but SHOP PARTY?????


----------



## Dlongerman

what about Rookies Sports bar corner of Rt 59 and Rt 72 good food good drinks big enough for a crowd... so it's not too far... or there's GameWorks right by Woodfield that's like D&B


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Lunch and beverages at a place then We go to the show and then go to a shop party????????Thumbs Up


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

No dave and busters apparently you can't have drink on the blue carpet


----------



## DIRISHMAN

PabstBlueRibbon;1284938 said:


> No dave and busters apparently you can't have drink on the blue carpet


:laughing::laughing: Just ask anyone whom went to the last M&G up there Oh crap had to much you were there LOL not workin today??? So how is the scooter buisness doin? Hope all is well


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I had a great time drinking on that blue carpet. But there was a lot of gum under the pool table.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

R&R Yard Design;1284944 said:


> I had a great time drinking on that blue carpet. But there was a lot of gum under the pool table.


I thought they were sticky note's ????


----------



## BOSS_JG

*Schaumburg Party*

If anyone is interested (even if you don't own a BOSS)  in getting together on the 22nd, BOSS will be hosting party on at the Westwood Tavern (very close to the convention center). Here are the details:

BOSS Fan /SnowCare for Troops Appreciation Party: 
*June 22nd - 7:00pm *
Westwood Tavern & Tap - Schaumburg, IL

There will be food, fun and of course fabulous BOSS prizes to win. Come enjoy a night with The BOSS!

To access the party, call (800) 286-4155 or email us at [email protected] to receive a complimentary VIP pass.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BOSS_JG;1285054 said:


> If anyone is interested (even if you don't own a BOSS)  in getting together on the 22nd, BOSS will be hosting party on at the Westwood Tavern (very close to the convention center). Here are the details:
> 
> BOSS Fan /SnowCare for Troops Appreciation Party:
> *June 22nd - 7:00pm *
> Westwood Tavern & Tap - Schaumburg, IL
> 
> There will be food, fun and of course fabulous BOSS prizes to win. Come enjoy a night with The BOSS!
> 
> To access the party, call (800) 286-4155 or email us at [email protected] to receive a complimentary VIP pass.


bring my new vxt, i'll bring cash....


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

DIRISHMAN;1284941 said:


> :laughing::laughing: Just ask anyone whom went to the last M&G up there Oh crap had to much you were there LOL not workin today??? So how is the scooter buisness doin? Hope all is well


I work 6 days a week. Sit in 6.5 hours of class in the morning work all afternoon at the dealer. Work is getting slow now that everyone has picked up their bikes from winter.


----------



## Neige

BOSS_JG;1285054 said:


> If anyone is interested (even if you don't own a BOSS)  in getting together on the 22nd, BOSS will be hosting party on at the Westwood Tavern (very close to the convention center). Here are the details:
> 
> BOSS Fan /SnowCare for Troops Appreciation Party:
> *June 22nd - 7:00pm *
> Westwood Tavern & Tap - Schaumburg, IL
> 
> There will be food, fun and of course fabulous BOSS prizes to win. Come enjoy a night with The BOSS!
> 
> To access the party, call (800) 286-4155 or email us at [email protected] to receive a complimentary VIP pass.


Thanks BOSS,Thumbs Up we now have Tuesday night covered. I already have something planned for that night, but will try and make it after 9.00. For those of you who can make it Tuesday, these are great events to kick start the symposium.
How does Friday night work for all of you for the PS gtg. I have two great sponsors who would like to help pay for the first round of drinks. More to come later this week.


----------



## BOSS_JG

Neige;1285641 said:


> Thanks BOSS,Thumbs Up we now have Tuesday night covered. I already have something planned for that night, but will try and make it after 9.00. For those of you who can make it Tuesday, these are great events to kick start the symposium.
> How does Friday night work for all of you for the PS gtg. I have two great sponsors who would like to help pay for the first round of drinks. More to come later this week.


Great! We look forward to seeing you! Could you please send me a message with your name and email address so I can get you a VIP pass for the party? Thank you!!


----------



## Longae29

I'm in for a Friday night GTG


----------



## IMAGE

Neige;1285641 said:


> Thanks BOSS,Thumbs Up we now have Tuesday night covered. I already have something planned for that night, but will try and make it after 9.00. For those of you who can make it Tuesday, these are great events to kick start the symposium.
> How does Friday night work for all of you for the PS gtg. I have two great sponsors who would like to help pay for the first round of drinks. More to come later this week.


Friday works great. Do tell more on the sponsors....


----------



## Garagekeeper

"Hey Russ".... You buying if I show up?....
 John...


----------



## the new boss 92

so there are 2 partys going on in the same week? im going to try and make it to one, the bad part is im not 21 so i cant drink but would be nice to meet some of you guys!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok there is kinda 2 partys. 

The first Party is The Boss Party at the taveran and tap down the block from convention center in which you need to contact JODI From Boss to get a V.I..P ticket. Her Number is 1-800-286-4155. Party starts at 7.00 pm

The next one is the actual convention which starts 22 thru 25 I think .which is at the renaissance hotel and convention center on 1551 THOREAU DRIVE IN SCHAM
847 303 4100:redbounce

OH yah garagekeeper RUSS IS BUYIN First 2 rounds LOL:laughing:


----------



## Neige

So it starts with the BOSS Party Tuesday night.

Wednesday you have.
#1 New Member & First-Timer Session - Wednesday 6/22 - 5:30-6:30 p.m.
If you are new to SIMA, or are attending the Symposium for the first time, you won't want to miss this reception! Meet SIMA staff, volunteers and Board members, and network with other attendees. If you're a new member, you will also get a chance to connect with your SIMA buddy at this reception. Come and learn how to make the most out of the Symposium!

#2 Welcome Bash - Wednesday 6/22 - 8-10 p.m.Sponsored by Pro-Tech Manufacturing & Distribution
SIMA and Pro-Tech Mfg & Distrib. are rolling out the red carpet for reception guests, so come join us for some fun and networking, Hollywood style! Special guests, entertainment, food & drink, and fun await you, as well as the world premiere of Pro-Tech's documentary that honors snow and ice professionals everywhere, "Project Sno Fighter". This is the perfect opportunity to reconnect with friends and colleagues, celebrate the winter work that we do, and have some fun!

Thursday:
Enjoy complimentary soft drinks and tap beer during the trade show on Thursday afternoon, and take home a souvenir pint glass, compliments of Arctic Snow and Ice Control. On Friday, there is no need to leave for lunch, as SIMA is offering complimentary lunch stations on the trade show floor. Take advantage of this time to meet with exhibitors, friends & peers!

Friday
#1 Networking Reception - Friday 6/24 - 5-6 p.m.Grab a beverage, and reconnect with fellow attendees at the end of the day to "talk shop" and share what you've learned. Friday evening is open for attendees to explore the area, and take advantage of local restaurants, nightlife, shopping and more. This reception is a great place to touch base and decide where the evening will take you.

#2 PlowSite GTG location and time to be announced.
On top of those events you also have:
Snow Warrior Awards & Recognition Night - Thursday 6/23 - 7-9 p.m.
CLOSING EVENT: Dinner in Downtown Chicago, followed by Sightseeing & Fireworks at Navy Pier - Saturday 6/25 - 4:30 p.m.-Midnight
Sponsored by Caterpillar Inc.
You have absorbed everything you possibly could over the last 3 days, now take a break, unwind and relax with friends and colleagues for an afternoon and evening of networking, Chicago Style! First, you'll enjoy the sights as we approach the beautiful skyline in "The Windy City. (you will learn a few more nicknames along the way, compliments of our knowledgeable and friendly Chicago tour guide). You'll enjoy a group dinner at Scoozi, a great Italian restaurant in downtown Chicago. After dinner, buses will drop you off at Navy Pier. With 50 acres of parks, promenades, entertainment, attractions, restaurants, shops, and more, it's easy to see why historic Navy Pier is the top tourist destination in the Midwest! The Pier's most distinctive landmark is the 150-foot Ferris wheel. Step into one of 40 gondolas for an exciting seven-minute ride and unparalleled view of the skyline and lakefront. If you're lucky, maybe you'll board the Ferris wheel in time to see the fireworks show! If not, there are numerous other spots to view the fireworks, including the outdoor beer garden at the end of the Pier. To plan your time at Navy Pier, visit www.navypier.com for ideas! Additional fee applies-see registration fees.

On top of all of that you have the Education sessionsThursday, June 23rd - 9:45am-11:15am

Don't Ask for Referrals: Maximizing Sales Opportunities and Minimizing Sales Overheads (SALES & MARKETING)
Clifton Pieters, Speaker/Consultant
>>Sponsored by Pro-Tech Manfacturing

Most companies miss out on "low hanging fruit" because they fail to fully leverage what is universally known as "referrals." With a few simple adjustments to a business/sales process that everybody is comfortably familiar with, you will be able to enjoy the full benefits of relationship-driven sales; higher close rates; better margins; shorter sales cycle times; and lower sales costs!

Win More Work: Streamlining your Estimating and Bidding Process using Microsoft Excel (SALES & MARKETING)
Phil Harwood, CSP, Pro-Motion Consulting, LLC

Managing a snow & ice management business may be complicated, but estimating doesn't need to be. The key to estimating is to understand the variables required to compute accurate estimates and how they relate to each other. This session will provide attendees with a step-by-step estimating system, using Microsoft Excel, that will reduce the time spent estimating snow & ice management services, increase the accuracy of estimates, and integrate into their sales process for better sales management and record-keeping. Attendees will be given a free version of the program shown in this session. A basic understanding of Excel is required for this session, as the session is meant to apply that understanding to snow & ice.

How to Prepare for a Slip & Fall Lawsuit (ADMINISTRATION)John Allin, CSP, PJA, Inc.
>>Sponsored by CrewTracker Software

Ever wonder what happens when a lawsuit comes into your office, not from your side, but from the point of view of those who are filing suit against you for a slip and fall incident? John Allin has worked with hundreds of plaintiff lawyers over the last decade. His role in the process is to guide lawyers when they seek to find out if snow contractors have acted in a reasonable and prudent manner. He writes discovery requests and deposition questions to be asked when drilling down on your "systems." Come find out exactly what plaintiff's lawyers are looking for when trying to prove you are at fault for the alleged slip and fall - so that you can guard against it when it happens.

Treated Salt: Leveraging the Benefits of Liquid Deicing (OPERATIONS & EQUIPMENT)Jason Bagley, North American Salt

Use of deicing liquids in private/commercial applications has grown substantially over the past few years. However, substantial infrastructure can be required to store, handle, and apply liquids. Treated salt allows users the benefits of liquids, without the infrastructure cost. In cold weather, treated salt activates the melting process faster than regular salt. It reduces bounce/scatter and allows better control of salt from spreaders. It further reduces corrosion to equipment. Finally, we'll discuss how treated salt saves money, reduces liability, and how it can fit into your deicing program.

Friday, June 24th - 1:30pm-3:00pm

Strategic Social Networking on the Humanized Web (SALES & MARKETING)Jeff Korhan, True Nature, Inc.

Success with social media is not about the shiny technology, but about the people using it. This session will show you how to build a solid social media foundation to help you engage in your community, capitalize on emerging business trends, and reach your ideal customers. It will give you a step-by-step approach that other successful green and snow industry businesses are using to avoid the question, "I'm here on social media, now what?" Success means following a systematic approach to social media networking, as well as actually doing it!

Creating your Future: Developing and Executing your Strategic Plan (ADMINISTRATION)Phil Harwood, CSP, Pro-Motion Consulting, LLC
>>Sponsored by Go iSnow

One of the top concerns among all business owners is growth. Another is the execution of plans for growth. Growth requires a strategy-a roadmap-and a system for executing the plan. This session will provide a comprehensive overview of a simple, effective, and proven strategic planning model and tools for implementation and execution. Attendees will walk away with a complete plug-and-play process in hand for strategic planning, including how to develop a strategic planning team, the planning cycle, and how to remain focused and committed to the strategic plan throughout the year.

Planning for Operational Efficiency (OPERATIONS & EQUIPMENT)David Gallagher, LandOpt, LLC

This session will focus on the tips and techniques to execute snow operations efficiently through plowing and salting methods; site engineering and planning; and developing an operational strategy prior to the first snowfall. These concepts can provide for the ability to leverage new operational technologies to their maximum and maintain margins in almost any environment.

Great People, Great Company: Turning Employees into Entrepreneurs (MANAGEMENT & LEADERSHIP)Mark Bradley, The Beach Gardener/Landscape Management Network
>>Sponsored by Caterpillar Inc.

The real secret to building a business is getting people to think, and behave, like they own the business. In this seminar, Mark will detail the systems in his company that turned his employees into mini-entrepreneurs, engaging everyone with a stake in productivity and profitability. The results are what every contractor is looking for: improved profits, better customer service, reduced re-work, and great employee attraction and retention.

Friday, June 24th - 3:30pm-5:00pm

How to Create a Winning RFP & Response (SALES & MARKETING)Robert Smart, CSP, Rich Arlington & Associates

Bob will motivate attendees to participate in an interactive, open dialogue regarding the wording and clauses in an RFP that often create confusion between facility management and snow contractors. He will then explain why this occurs and why such language is included in an RFP even though it often creates this confusion. Facility managers will learn best practices for obtaining complete and qualified RFPs back from snow contractors in order to avoid long-term issues which impact their budgets. Snow contractors will learn how to best respond to RFPs when questions arise and how to present qualifying bid proposals. The discussion will include effective turn-around times for RFP's; key language necessary to avoid later confusion and improper results; and other pitfalls of RFP creation and of the bid response process.

Relationship Selling in the Local Economy (SALES & MARKETING)Jeff Korhan, True Nature, Inc.

Fortune 500 corporations are actively using social media marketing to be more like you, the local professionals who have personal relationships within the community. Your job is to do the same by extending those relationships. This fast-paced program will show you how. Participants will learn how to differentiate themselves in a crowded marketplace, engage customers with a well-designed sales process, and work more effectively as a team.

Contractor Information Exchange (MANAGEMENT & LEADERSHIP)Michael Anderson, CSP, Snow & Ice Pros, Inc.

Back by popular demand is the SIMA Information Exchange. Attendees wanting to participate in this session should bring copies of their contracts (white-out your customers' names and addresses), marketing materials, phone book ads, flyers, brochures, etc. to share with others, and bring them to the information desk early in the week. Mike will pull all of this information together and lead an interactive discussion among attendees, noting original ideas, notable contract differences, and more. Attendees will go home with everyone else's information. Don't miss an interesting discussion about how the other contractors are doing it and why.

Optimal Application Rates for Rock Salt & Ice Melt (OPERATIONS & EQUIPMENT)Niles Hysell, Morton Salt & Russell Alger, Michigan Tech University

Morton Salt, in conjunction with the Michigan Technological University (MTU) Snow and Ice Research Center, has worked to identify optimal application rates of rock salt and ice melter for snow professionals. Research has accounted for different climates and melters (blends, calcium chloride, etc.) to better help snow professionals understand what and how much product to use to reduce environmental impact and reduce waste during application. In this session, Morton and MTU will review testing results and outline application strategies for contractors and snow professionals to improve their bottom line this season.

Saturday, June 25th - 8:30am-10:00am

New Trends in Property and Facility Management (SALES & MARKETING)John Nadler, P.E., Nadler Resources, LLC

In this session, attendees can learn how to capitalize on emerging trends in property and facility management, in order to meet the needs of a diverse market. John will describe the changing dynamics of globalization and the focus on efficiency, consolidation and cost reduction, especially related to the rise of National Service Maintenance companies. As a LEED Green Associate, he'll also speak to the dramatic changes brought on by the green revolution and what those changes might mean long term.

Property Managers & HOA's: What Makes 'em Tick? (SALES & MARKETING)Steve Rak, II, Southwest Landscape Management/Rak Consulting

In this fun and candid session Steve will address the following four areas: communication, relationships, service and price. Steve will use a candid "What Makes'em Tick" and "What Ticks'em Off" type of format to demonstrate his points. Real examples of customer experiences from Steve's company will be shared, as well as some customer relations programs, such as a bi-monthly e-zine and an open house.

Eliminate Waste and Increase Your Sales Capacity (OPERATIONS & EQUIPMENT)Mike Lysecki, The Beach Gardener/Landscape Management Network
>>Sponsored by Caterpillar Inc.

As business owners in uncertain times, we need to do more with less. But that concept doesn't sit well with employees… until they understand the opportunities unleashed by working in a successful company. Join Mike Lysecki as he exposes the systems he and his staff used to double landscape and snow & ice revenues from $3.5 million to $7 million without increasing staff.

What's in it for Us?: Manage, Motivate and Move Your Team Toward Acceptance of New Concepts and Technology (MANAGEMENT & LEADERSHIP)Rich Arlington, CSP, CLP, Rich Arlington & Associates

Yes, you can teach an old dog new tricks. In today's continually shifting environment, companies are faced with the challenge of implementing new techniques and structures to create lean management principles as well as more efficient operations. This goes against the grain of the "way we used to do it" theory touted by many employees and co-workers. How do you motivate people to not only accept change, but to embrace new ideas, systems and processes in your organization? Through real scenarios, Rich will guide attendees through the process and systems-that are easily implemented at a very low cost-in order to achieve team buy-in, as well as discuss why understanding human behaviors will only increase your chances of successfully motivating and moving people toward change.

Saturday, June 25th - 10:30am-Noon

How National Facilities Managers Buy (SALES & MARKETING)John Nadler, P.E., Nadler Resources, LLC

Join John Nadler, an experienced retail and commercial property management consultant, as he walks attendees through the complex world of procurement and purchasing for large retail and commercial properties. He will discuss the national trends, and how large national corporations and retail stores manage large-scale outdoor maintenance procurement and outsourcing. John will deliver some tips related to effective RFP responses, and will also share some solid techniques to identify key contacts, establish contact, negotiate fairly and equitably, and build long-term rapport.

Making Your Own Brine (OPERATIONS & EQUIPMENT)Ted Hosmer, CSP, Ted Hosmer Enterprises, Inc.; Jeff Fabry, Chemical Containers

As snow professionals continue to seek better, cheaper, and more efficient methods for managing snow and ice, many increasingly are thinking about the process of creating their own brine, which when used appropriately, can be a powerful snow and ice control weapon. There are specific steps and chemical properties that must be observed in order to create a safe mix that does not create worse conditions on the ground than already exists. Join a panel of experts as they discuss the research and time it takes to set up a brine-making system, as well as some helpful tips to get started. Finally, the panel will share some real-life examples of brine use in action.

Risk Management & Insurance: Balancing Risk with Reward (ADMINISTRATION)Sam Rolph & Gary Koperski CSP, ARM, American Family Insurance

Sam and Gary will explain why contractors and in-house snow and ice managers should develop a job-data management plan to record individual job information, such as start and finish time, weather conditions and chemicals used, etc. to improve job performance and assist their insurance company in eliminating or reducing total cost of legitimate and staged claims. They will discuss best practices for record retention: what to keep and how long to keep it. They will demonstrate how these practices can support any organization in a court of law; how a lack of strong recordkeeping can expose a company to a great deal of risk; and how a data management program can communicate business competency to your insurance provider, with the goal of reducing premiums. Other covered topics: Pros and Cons of additional insured clauses; does potential job profit warrant the risk/liability assumed; and when to increase insurance coverage.

Then there are the Snack and Chats - Thursday 11:30 a.m.-1 p.m., Friday 8-9 a.m. & Saturday 12:15-1:15 p.m.

Thursday & Friday

Administrative Topics:
Contract Language
Dispatching
Effective invoicing
Equipment Purchase vs. Rentals 
Record Keeping
Salt Supply Management
Subcontractors/ agreements
Extreme Winter Weather Conditions
Management & Leadership Topics:
Becoming a CSP
Commercial Management
Improving Productivity
Weather Forecasting & Tracking
Equipment Selection / Management
Employee Training
Going Green
Strategic Planning

Operations & Equipment Topics:
Basic Anti-icing
Business Management Software
Containment plows
Deicing / Liquids
Material spreading equipment
Operations
Plow equipment
Sales & Marketing Topics:
Sales management
Commercial Accounts
Communicating / Property Managers
Estimating commercial work
Marketing
Retainer Fees
Selling & service of sidewalk work

Saturday | Special Sales & Marketing Focus

By Account Type:
Small - Medium Commercial Accounts
Large Commercial/Business Accounts
Large Retail/Shopping Centers
Residential accounts
Homeowners Associations & Condominium Complex's
National & Regional Service Management Company Bids
Hospitals/Universities/Schools
Munincipal/DOT/Highways/City Streets
Bidding & Estimating:
Measuring/Estimating
Job Costing
Weather/Snow Event Data & Bidding
Qualifying Customers
Presenting the Bid

Sales Strategy & Management:
Building a Sales Process
Creating a Professional Snow Proposal
Site Engineering/Planning
Determining Operational/Financial Capacity
Negotiating win-win
Sales & Marketing Strategy
Snow Portfolio Management
Marketing Tactics:
Advertising
Sales Management
Prospecting/Finding New Customers
Measuring Marketing Success
Selling Liquids

I am sure I missed some, but there you go.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Is the tavern Fin Mcgools? I want to go but I work till 8pm on tuesdays


----------



## AJ 502

Whoever wrote post #44 is very good. 
Dang, Sounds like me talking into panties when I was single!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

AJ 502;1286109 said:


> Whoever wrote post #44 is very good.
> Dang, Sounds like me talking into panties when I was single![/Q
> 
> HUH you had to be talked into wearin panties????WOW LMAO:laughing:


----------



## AJ 502

DIRISHMAN;1286153 said:


> AJ 502;1286109 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever wrote post #44 is very good.
> Dang, Sounds like me talking into panties when I was single![/Q
> 
> HUH you had to be talked into wearin panties????WOW LMAO:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> Talking my way in...
Click to expand...


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

AJ 502;1286209 said:


> DIRISHMAN;1286153 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talking my way in...
> 
> 
> 
> you mean boozing your way in AJ!
Click to expand...


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Now now. He did not spill any on the blue rug.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yep But we all know who did?????


----------



## Neige

Ok I have picked Finn McCools as the starting point of our gtg. It will start Friday at 6:30 pm, and we will see where it goes from there. If possiable could everyone who is going to attend please confirm on here by this Friday. I want to thank PlowSite, and SIMA for generously donating $100 each to kick off the gtg. I may even have some door prizes, so who is in? http://s126613707.onlinehome.us/finns/sch/home.php


----------



## IMAGE

Neige;1286287 said:


> Ok I have picked Finn McCools as the starting point of our gtg. It will start Friday at 6:30 pm, and we will see where it goes from there. If possiable could everyone who is going to attend please confirm on here by this Friday. I want to thank PlowSite, and SIMA for generously donating $100 each to kick off the gtg. I may even have some door prizes, so who is in? http://s126613707.onlinehome.us/finns/sch/home.php


I'm in. Paul, I'll bring some door prizes too.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

McGools is a very solid place, could not recommend better


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Also I could not get through to JODI friday to get my VIP tickets


----------



## IMAGE

PabstBlueRibbon;1286310 said:


> Also I could not get through to JODI friday to get my VIP tickets


PM me your email and I will send them to you.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OK Guys I printed out 10 tickets for the convention / SIMA SHOW AND HAVE SOME EXTRA TO WHOM EVER WANTS A FEWThumbs Up

Now the tickets for the VIP BOSS PARTY ARE DIFFERENT. jODI IS GOING TO E-MAIL THOSE TICKETS TO ALL WHOM SHE HAS AN EMAIL FOR .SOMETIME BEFORE THE BOSS PARTY ON THE 22 OF JUNE AT 7:00 PM AT THE TAVERAN PLACEThumbs Up


----------



## Luther

Neige;1286287 said:


> Ok I have picked Finn McCools as the starting point of our gtg. It will start Friday at 6:30 pm, and we will see where it goes from there. If possiable could everyone who is going to attend please confirm on here by this Friday.


6:30pm start eh?

Ok.........that gives me about an hour and a half to meet all my idols before it's my bed time.
tymusicussmileyflag


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;1286511 said:


> 6:30pm start eh?
> 
> Ok.........that gives me about an hour and a half to meet *all my idols *before it's my bed time.
> tymusicussmileyflag


I thought your only Idol was *Mark Oomkes*.......Is he gonna be there...


----------



## Neige

Matson Snow;1286550 said:


> I thought your only Idol was *Mark Oomkes*.......Is he gonna be there...


The symposium is almost in his back yard, I already have a chair reserved for him. Just under another name Thumbs Up


----------

